# CAN Looking to Build More "Shacks" for Troops @ KAF



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2009)

From MERX:


> .... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – # CAN ENG 757 – Design and Construct New Canadian Accommodations, Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan
> 
> This opportunity is open to companies of all NATO Nations and is intended to formulate a list of interested bidders to be invited to submit both technical capability and price associated with the design and construction of four (4), one-hundred (100) person accommodation blocks at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan, with the option to construct an additional four (4), one hundred (100) person accommodation blocks within 12 months of the contract award.
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (9 May 2009)

Cool. Maybe those condemned U.S. Air Force tents my platoon lived in are finally coming down.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 May 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Cool. Maybe those condemned U.S. Air Force tents my platoon lived in are finally coming down.



Down and gone almost.  My crew emptied them.  What a bloody dump, looked like wild animals had been living there.


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Aug 2009)

They want to tear down the BAT's.


----------



## TCBF (26 Aug 2009)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> They want to tear down the BAT's.



- Can't.  Need the BATs for RIPs.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Aug 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Down and gone almost.  My crew emptied them.  What a bloody dump, looked like wild animals had been living there.



I loved those tents, especially compared to the idea of living under the same room as 100 other dudes with next to no privacy.  Tents were disgusting and dirty as shit but I liked having my own little space. 


> _We have to tear your tents down, their condemned._
> "But the CE guys JUST said 90% of the buildings on KAF are condemned"
> _Yup._
> "So we're stuck in the bats for 6 months?"
> ...



It's funny because that was the second tour I heard about the mystical brand new shacks promised to the airforce that no one was allowed near which remained empty.


----------



## greentoblue (26 Aug 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to know what "brand-new-promised-to-the-air-force" hard shelters are you talking about?  The air wing is living under canvas by Old Canada House.  Which does make it convenient to the new PX though     Seriously, as I understand it, the tents by OCH were suppose to have been torn down and replaced by more permanent quarters but then that plan got shelved when the air wing came.  

As for this new contract all I can say is: things that make you go hmm?


----------

